

AutoPager: Browse HN and other sites more conveniently - nopinsight
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4925

======
jonathan-pwyl
PageZipper (<http://www.printwhatyoulike.com/pagezipper>) also automatically
adds the 'Next' page to the bottom of the page you're on. The cool thing about
PageZipper is that it's insanely simple to use- you just turn it on.
PageZipper locates and adds the next page entirely automatically, so you can
focus on what your reading instead of mucking around with selecting links or
editing xpath expressions. PageZipper also provides a way for you to navigate
through any online image gallery using keyboard shortcuts. Check out the video
to see how it works.

~~~
AlfaWolph
Anyone that tried them both care to opine which was better?

------
antipax
I've been using this for quite some time. The best part is that it downloads
people's rulesets for paging sites, so 99% of the time you don't have to set
it up yourself.

------
nimbix
I'm also a satisfied user of this extension. I find it particularly
interesting as an example of how crowdsourcing can work not only for posting
news, tagging photos, etc, but also for contributing simple code snippets
which find the "next page" link.

------
Donald
The scroll for Hacker News is a bit ugly. For a cleaner effect that doesn't
strip page style, change the "Content XPath" to:

/html/body/center/table/tbody/tr[3]

------
indraneel24
I've been using this for a few weeks now, and (besides AdBlock Plus) this is
the most useful extension that exists for Firefox.

------
ejs
This is becoming the coolest firefox extension I use. Works great on sites
like google and flickr too.

------
andreyf
Is it just me, or should this be a GM script, not a full-fledged extension?

~~~
timb
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8551>

------
raheemm
This is sweet!

